# Maxipad Company Replies to Man's Facebook Rant With Awe-Inspiring Sarcasm



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 24, 2013)

*Maxipad Company Replies to Man's Facebook Rant With Awe-Inspiring Sarcasm*
July 24, 2013

 Last week, a guy named Richard Neill posted a long, funny comment on UK maxipad maker Bodyform's Facebook page  about how the company had lied to him through their advertising  campaigns over the years, leading him to believe that periods involved a  lot of blue liquid, extreme sports, and fun music. It received nearly  85,000 likes. Instead of ignoring it, Bodyform responded with the video  below, featuring CEO Caroline Williams (played by an actress)  apologizing to Richard personally, explaining that the company needed to  lie to protect men.

Maxipad Brand Goes for Blood in Brilliant Reply to Facebook Rant [AdFreak]


----------

